# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Triathlon     april 18th

## Jim-Donna

By Jake's Off-road Triathlon on Wednesday, February 25, 2015 - 11:22 am: Edit Post
On April 18, 2015 The rugged terrain of Jamaica's South Coast, will play host to the 20th staging of Jakes Off Road Triathlon. The vivacious community will entertain new and returning participants for this milestone. The Triathlon comprises a 500-meter ocean swim in the warm Caribbean waters, a 25-kilometer mountain bike ride and a 7-kilometer country run. Come join in the fun and celebrate in one of the world's coolest triathlons. All net proceeds benefit BREDS - the Treasure Beach Foundation. 

Tel: (876) 965 3000 
Email: stay@jakeshotel.com 
Website: http://www.jakeshotel.com/triathlon2015/ 
 :Cool:

----------


## rustedduck

Ill be on the sideline with a Redstripe.

----------


## Jim-Donna

us too~~

----------


## rustedduck

Ill miss it by a day - maybe a good thing

----------


## OBXcouple

Sounds like a fun day! Jealous of those of you who will be present~ share photos if you have them!  :Cool:

----------

